# E.O.D. costume



## Dan The Welder (Jul 18, 2012)

I made an EOD (Explosive Ordinance Disposal) costume today for a hurtlocker skit I plan on doing. Pretty irrelevant to Halloween but I'm sure there's a use for it. Feel free to move this post and if you want to see the little clip of it the link is below.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

I tried to check your link but it said the web page could not be displayed, sorry.


----------



## awokennightmare (Jan 31, 2013)

Very nice suit!


----------

